# Some of my newer members to the herd!!



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... ant018.jpg < --OB

this is Kehilan Obsidian I i think he might be mite be my fav buck
Sire: Flat Rocks Five-O-One Blues
Damonders End DG Picadilly
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... ant054.jpg <----ob rear

This is Obsidian rear, he is as wide as a mack truck!!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... ats194.jpg <----Galaxy

This is Mystiques RHB Galaxy Blue
Sire: Twin Creeks Red Hot N Blue
Dam:Mountain Quest Orange Spice

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... /flash.jpg <-----flash
This is Everwood RR Flash
Sire:Twin Creeks WB Romeo Red *S E
Dam:Twin Creeks PH Summer Sage

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... trider.jpg <----Knightrider
this is Mystiques Knight Rider
Sire:Twin Creeks Red Hot N Blue
Dam:MYS Fancy Legacy Sweetheart

Now for some girls!!!!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... nus030.jpg <-----Venus
Deliteful Kasigo Venus
Sireiddlin Acres Hit the Bullseye
Dameliteful Mandisa

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... lue026.jpg <-----Hope
Mystiques Spirit of Hope
Sire:Everwood RR Flash
Dam:Spiritwind Wish U A Merry Xmas

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... ish006.jpg <------Moonbeam
Mystiques MoonBeam
Sire:Twin Creeks WB Solid Gold
Dam:Covenant Kids Bailey

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/s ... ish004.jpg <------
Starbucks Irish Cream
Sire:Goodwood Loganberry *S
Dam:Starbucks Twinkles

Well sorry for such a long post, and I cant figure out how to resize my Pictures so I put links that way the page isent covered in huge goats!! And most goats are already in their winter fuzzies, but you get the idea. Please feel free to let me know what you think of these guys and girls, and be completly honest, if you think they are crappy please tell me!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I really, really like that first buck. He appearss to have the nicest conformation, but of course since none are clipped it's harder to tell. The girls look nice too. Definitely post udder pics in the spring! The only buck I don't like is Knightrider, but he appears to be standing funny so he is probably better when he stands normally. I think you have a very nice herd! Love the pedigrees on your does (haven't checked out the bucks yet).


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

That picture of Knight Rider is really bad, he has a whole lotta attitude going on and his fur is all stuck up lol. He actually is a really nice buck, wish I had a clipped pic of him but I dont. I guess the breeder says that he is an exact blueprint of his father....Twin Creeks Red Hot N Blue. The breeder kept this buck when he was a baby cause he was exactly like it his father, and she decided since she got his father back she let me have knight rider. Trust me, when spring comes....they are ALL getting hair cuts!!! ANd the does...Irish Spring has 3 best udder awards and only needs 1more champion win to finish her MCH. So crossing my fingers she finishes!!! The other does havent done too bad either, but they are alot younger.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all pretty nice. But if you clip and set them up they will look a million times better! I love how sleek and elegant they looked when they are clipped!

I can't wait to see them come spring!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! That is certainly a variety to match up! Any of the does bred with the bucks? My goodness I'd go nuts trying to decide which buck to breed with which doe! What an awesome Rainbow of Nigis


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some nice looking goats. I personally like fuzzy goats but I don't show.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you and me both Ms Teresa 

I love all my fuz balls outside - reminds me they need to be fed .........

Sixshooter - yours are adorable. I think they look grand


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats all look wonderful!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Some nice looking bucks and does! Lots of color - I LOVE IT . Good lookin' critters for sure, congrads on the newer members to the family.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh just me it is driving me absolutly crazy not being able to clip them!!!! Oh trust me come summer...... :twisted: everything is getting shaved lol!!! I love clipped goats, I hate all the hair! I mean they are cute but man you just cant really see their conformation with all that hair. I have seen all these boys and girls clipped, so I know they are nice. ObSidian I honestly think is my favorite. I have a feeling he is going to do so well in show. I attached the picture of my old girl Irish cream after she just won a show, Now I did NOT take this pic so I am not taking credit for it, I just wanted to show you guys. Again she has like 3 or 4 best udder awards and just needs 1 more grand win and she will be a MCH !!!!! YAY


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you can get her her last leg!! I am SOOOOOOO looking forward to clipping EVERYONE!!! My goats could be hiding anything under all their fur!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like obsidian, he is a pretty boy. I met April Last year they are really nice people. They have some absolutly awsome boers as well. 
beth


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, I have no idea who Kehilan is!!! I want to know who they are as I would love to get some more of there animals. OB is an awsome boy, I just cannot find any flaw with him! He is too nice and cant wait to see his babies. I have seen some of his daughters udders and I must say they arent too shabby!  If you know Kehilan can you send them my way??


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I CAN find a flaw with him...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
That he isn't MINE!!!! hahaha


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, well trust me I am extreamly jealous over some of your goats....actually all of your goats. I find it funny how I look at other people herds going awwww man she is sooo lucky I want that!!! But then I have people coming and looking at my herd going you are sooo lucky I want that!!! LOL I guess I just have to keep reminding myself of what I do have and I certainly dont have crap!! But there are some bloodlines that I do want, Like I am dieing for a Rosasharn, I dont care buck or doe but a Rosasharn something lol. Maybe with some of the money I save I will have enough to buy a rasasharn something lol. ANYONE WANNA GIMME MONEY!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the Rosasharn animals. But It is HARD to get a reservation up there! I have tried several times but there are alwasy several people ahead of me. That is why I was so happy when Senshi's owner let me buy him!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it is even HARDER for me as I live on the other side of the united states lol! SO there are very few rosasharns out here. And the ones that are here.....expensive, majorly expensive. Maybe one day I will get one lol.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yea, you have to shell out the cash for the Rosasharns.


----------

